# [Thai NR] Clock avg. 7.15 seconds



## Prin (May 25, 2015)

Yeah no sub 6 (again)


----------



## ryanj92 (May 25, 2015)

Good to see you still around! ^^
Awesome average.


----------



## Prin (May 25, 2015)

Thank you : )


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (May 25, 2015)

congrats
long time old NR haha


----------

